# 100%ers take note!



## shayx (Nov 12, 2017)

I do not think this fact has been noted yet, so I wanted to quickly point it out (and I can't believe it took me so long to notice).  I was going through the catalog today of my clothes, and there were patterns that I KNEW I had bought but were not showing up as owned.  That's when I noticed -- There are long-sleeve and short-sleeve versions of the same pattern.  So while you may have bought that flames shirt, you may not have it in the long-sleeve version yet.  Also, there are several camo clothes that look incredibly similar.  That all to say, even if you think you've bought the shirts that are displayed in the market, double-check to see if they are the EXACT same pattern and same shirt length.


----------

